# Police Clearance - Certificate Abu Dhabi



## Saifratna

Dear Forum Members ,

I am trying to apply for police clearance for immigration purpose from abu dhabi through this link :

https://www.abudhabi.ae/portal/publ...-state=vl411thyg_4&_afrLoop=1129238623418292#!

but there is no form , nor any place to upload the documents and pay the fee online.
Is there any other link ?

as i heard Abu Dhabi govt has launched service for applying PC online.


Please share.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Its pretty clear - the pages says you go to the locations listed in the PDF and pay there and do exactly what the process on the left hand side of the screen says to do.

Whats so difficult about following the instructions - did you think you could apply online and do everything on a website ?You clearly misheard incorrectly.

This is the UAE - original documents and attestations are normal for this kind of process and they wont accept online promises of authenticity. As far as processes go, its unusual to have one of such clarity and simplicity spelled out in such detail.


----------



## Saifratna

Thank you for the response , actually like u said may be i misunderstood.

I heard someone saying we can apply online through the portal and can upload the documents.

Shall follow the procedure as mentioned on the site.


----------



## Chocoholic

Having done this myself, albeit for a friend, you'll need patience and a few days as it requires quite a bit of running about.


----------



## mgb

I believe you can do this online using the MOI app - a few people have used it. Might be worth checking out. Good luck


----------



## Racing_Goats

Several teachers I know have applied for police clearance using the MOI app and it seems to work fine, you can choose if you want Arabic or English cert.

There used to be a Clearance Certificate office at Mina police station in Abu Dhabi, might still be there - enter front gate and go around the yard there's a door with sign clearance. That office ws able to tell you what was required, check any docs and produce the cert within a couple of days.


----------



## Sami00

i'm in Australia at the moment and I need the UAE police clearance for a new visa, anyone know how to get it? cos I tried online but they ask for emirates id number then have to verify it thru a UAE number which is not possible for me


----------

